# High quality, Higher fat and fibre cat food?



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi,
Just wondering what would be a good quality cat food with a higher fat(closer to 20%) and higher fibre content?

I been looking at every cat food and cant find one that has low amount of fillers with higher fat and higher fibre. I considered mixing foods together, but it seems like cat food is either higher fat or higher fibre. Mixing them together would just lower everything.

I want to increase the fat in the cat food because my hedgehog runs all night and doesn't like eating anything else but insects. I guess if there is no such cat food, I will have to increase the insect content. lol

Thanks,


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

How high do you want? Halo foods are high quality and tend to have higher fat/fiber than most. They are also easy to find in most stores.

Halo Spot's Stew - Turkey Sensitive Cat Protein 32%, Fat 16% Fiber 6.5% Kcal/Kg 4450.
Halo Spot's Stew Chicken Grain Free Protein 33%, Fat 18%, Fiber 6.5%, Kcal/Kg 4490

I've used Halo and its a flat disc shape, and everyone here eats it.

Pure vita is also higher fat/fiber. Same ranges as Halo (Protein 32% Fat 18% Fiber 6.5% kcal/kg 4164). I have not tried this variety yet, so I have no idea about shape/acceptibility.

Otherwise, most high fiber cat foods tend to be high fiber as they are hairball/weight control formulas.


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation Kalandra! I will go check that halo spots chicken. I diony think I saw it on the cat food list on here lol. Looks like what I was looking for


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

The Pure Vita is triangle shaped, and my girl eats it no problem. (I soften her kibble with water so I don't know if it's too hard or anything)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, the only thing about the cat food list we have on the site is that a) it's a bit outdated and b) it only has foods that are 15% and under for fat, since most hedgehogs need low fat. Works pretty well for many owners for suggestions...but useless for people with runners or that are specifically looking for higher fat!


----------



## wonger (Sep 25, 2013)

ahhh that would make sense about the list now lol. Thought cat food was just lower in fat normally lol


----------

